# Hello



## Johnch (Oct 28, 2006)

I just found this site  

Hope it is as good as it looks 

Johnch


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Welcome Johnch! Your gonna love it!  WB


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

glad to have you come over from O.W...sbe023


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome I Just Found This Site In Late July And It's Better Then It Looks


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Johnch said:


> I just found this site
> 
> Hope it is as good as it looks
> 
> Johnch



Welcome aboard !


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

its better than it looks!

Welcome!



Frank


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We look _that_ bad eh guys?   hehehe Hope we don't smell too 

Welcome!!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Welcome, nice to see another NW Ohio member...


----------

